# Women and Handguns



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

I'm a guy, but I'll give my thoughts:

If you can go to a shooting range, they sometimes have guns for rent. Shooting a handgun well depends a LOT on how well it fits your hand, and you can't know that without trying one out.

The best known Sig Sauer 380 is their single action 238. It is a good gun, but it is best carried 'cocked and locked', which is unnatural to a new shooter. I honestly wouldn't trust myself to carry one, and I've had guns for 35 years.

The Bersa 380 have an excellent reputation among the shooters I've met. It is a bit big for easy concealed carry, IMHO. The only way I've found to be comfortable with concealed carry is in my pocket, and my jeans don't have enough spare room in the pocket for the Bersa. 

The Ruger LCP is a smaller, double action 380 that also has a very good reputation. It would be easy to conceal. Ruger builds good guns and back them up if anything goes wrong.

I carry a Smith & Wesson J-frame. Lots of guns stores recommend them to women, but I wouldn't recommend them to any first time shooter. They kick hard and cost $500 on up.

If you are new to shooting, you might consider a small 22. That is pretty small for self defense, but the only gun I've ever pulled for self defense was a 22 I had on me that day. Didn't need to shoot, either - the guys who had started surrounding me decided they didn't want to any more...

The advantages to a 22 are that a very small gun can be more than strong enough, and the ammo is cheap - about $3 for 50 rounds instead of $15-20 for 50 rounds. If you are new to guns, shooting a few thousands rounds is critical to knowing what you are doing. A small 22 revolver is easy to learn, and easy to shoot well. A Ruger LCR22 runs around $350-400, holds 8 shots, would be easy to conceal and lightweight (15 oz, and every oz counts when you carry).

My choice, which I would not recommend for most people (although I use long shirttails to conceal it):


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

bsms said:


> I'm a guy, but I'll give my thoughts:
> 
> If you can go to a shooting range, they sometimes have guns for rent. Shooting a handgun well depends a LOT on how well it fits your hand, and you can't know that without trying one out.
> 
> ...


We really do not have shooting ranges here indoors and the outdoor ones I think you need to take your own gun. If a store has used ones they will sometimes go and let you shoot them but they don't have much used to do that.
I am familiar with shooting but it has been many years ago.
I was doing some research on Rugers also. It gets confusing with so many to choose from and may or may not be in stock to compare. We have a gun show in a few weeks I may wait to see them then.


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.

Good advice on going to the range to try one out and also training and instruction by a licensed professional and lots of practice, make sure you know all your local laws on carrying too before you purchase also.

Very good article BEST GUN FOR A WOMAN

.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

bsms said:


>



I know nothing about guns, and so can't add anything helpful at all. 

But I do have to say GROIN SHOT!!! :lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

I have a Colt Diamondback .38 that's a nice little gun, it's not a snub nosed gun though.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Envy envy envy envy.... <sigh> I'm stuck in the North. Handguns not allowed except on a range... Yuk.


----------



## Horsecrazy4 (Nov 24, 2012)

I carry a 38 special revolver  I tried all the lite obj ones that I just thought was cute  I love pink but after shooting this one I fell in love with it.. One thing I will say make sure it fits in ur hand rite  my husband carrys a smith n Weston 40... I like his but couldn't hit anything when we went shooting lol.








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

It gets mind boggling. I read the best gun for women article and I will read it again but I over whelmed again with all the choices.


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

churumbeque said:


> It gets mind boggling. I read the best gun for women article and I will read it again but I over whelmed again with all the choices.


Not sure of the price, but I was intrigued by the HR 32 magnum, small and light, 6 shot and more knockdown power than the .38 Specials

.


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

Your best bet it to go to the gun store or shooting range and handle them see what fits your hands best and one that you can hold one handed without shaking. If you find a gun you like but the grips are too big you can get new grips for most of them. You need to comfortable with a gun to shoot it properly and safely.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Glock 19 Gen4 | G19 Gen4 | 9x19mm | GLOCK USA

This is my personal favorite. I have very small hands and many of the full sized 9mm's are hard for me to hold. This one has adjustments that are good for smaller handed folks.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Also, here is what the FBI says about handgun effectiveness. It has a lot of stuff to think about. In shootouts, including those with cops, you too often see that someone emptied 12-15 rounds without ever hitting anything. TV teaches us he who shoots fastest is invulnerable. In reality, a handgun is no shield. You cannot prevent someone from shooting back. You can only be certain that if your shot hits, he'll be paying some sort of price, and is less likely to shoot someone else.

That is why my approach is to take the extra 1/2-1 second and aim, at least a little. Although hopefully I'll never have to shoot at all...

FBI report:

http://www.firearmstactical.com/pdf/fbi-hwfe.pdf

The famous Miami shootout, where the bad guy killed a couple of FBI agents even after being fatally wounded:





"_This clip is from the 'made for TV' movie entitled "In The Line Of Duty" staring David Soul. On April 11, 1986 a firefight ensued between 8 FBI agents and 2 known murderers/bank robbers Michael Platt and William Matix. This is arguably the most documented and analyzed firearms shootout in modern history. Before the fight was over, FBI Special Agents Jerry Dove and Ben Grogan were killed by .223 gunshots from a Ruger mini-14 at the hands of Michael Platt. Platt himself had sustained 12 gun shot wounds (9mm, .38 and 00 shot) but continued to fight killing both Grogan and Dove. Toxicology reports on Platt and Matix found no evidence of drugs or alcohol in either man. This fire fight and the resulting aftermath were the genesis of the 10mm and .40 S&W rounds._"​


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

My biggest fear when carrying a fire arm, and I've been extensively trained, is that someone would get the drop on me and take it away. That happens more often than people know. Taking good, safe, firearms training and LOTS of it, along with doing a lot of target practice needs to really be part of a weekly or monthly (at the least) routine. Taking a second to breathe in, aim, and fire on exhale will help with accuracy but adrenaline can really mess with you. The department I worked for had a policy that if you pulled your weapon and shot, and didn't hit your target, was an automatic 3 day remedial training course at the range. The more training and repetition you have, the more likely your are to actually hit something if you need to shoot.

Also, should be mandatory reading: http://www.paxtonquigley.com/ She' has authored several good books about being female and being armed, the liabilities and responsibilities of gun ownership.


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> Glock 19 Gen4 | G19 Gen4 | 9x19mm | GLOCK USA
> 
> This is my personal favorite. I have very small hands and many of the full sized 9mm's are hard for me to hold. This one has adjustments that are good for smaller handed folks.



I'll second this. I learned how to shoot on a glock and it was a very easy first gun.


----------



## LadyDreamer (Jan 25, 2008)

The Well Armed Woman
Gun Talk Radio : Tom Gresham's Gun Talk Radio Show : High Powered Talk Radio (the website for the radio program)
GunTalkTV - The #1 Online Resource for Gun Training (<< Watch all of Tom's videos. Covers a WIDE range of topics.)

I currently carry a Ruger LCP. I adore the little thing, but the smaller the firearm is, the harder it is to shoot. You will need a lot of range time to learn it. I am saving up for a Kimber .45.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

churumbeque said:


> I have been hand gun shopping and each place has a different selection but no one really has several I want to hold and compare. I want something user friendly, easy to conceal if needed, meduim price range and comfortable. What do you women use.
> I am single, do not carry a purse, afraid I won't remember which vehicle I left it in. My sister has a sig sauer 380 (which I haven't found locally yet)
> the salesman is suggesting a bersa 380


PLEASE stay away from any gun made by Bersa. They are cheap unreliable guns. I would never trust my life to one. I had a Sgt who was shot twice with a 9mm. Luckily, it was a Bersa and it jammed preventing any more shote and he survived. Most Law enforcement consider it a Saturday Night Special.

Go with one of the reputable brands like Smith & Wesson, Ruger, Glock, Sig Sauer etc. As for small and concealable, if you want a .380, which is a decent smaller caliber for close range, I have (and really like) the Sig model 232. Don't get the older 230, as they made real improvements with the 232.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Allison Finch said:


> PLEASE stay away from any gun made by Bersa. They are cheap unreliable guns. I would never trust my life to one...


Odd. I've heard the exact opposite. I don't own one and have never shot one myself, but the ones I've held seemed nice and the owners said good things about them. FWIW - my handguns are all S&W or Ruger. Pretty hard to go wrong with either of them!


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

I also carry the extra tiny Kel-tec 3AT. It is a .380 but so tiny you can fit it in your pocket. Kel-tec is a lower quality gun and they have been known to have spotty quality control. I bought two 3AT's and one was great out of the box....the other needed to be sent back TWICE for minor tweaks before it shot reliably. I love it because I can carry it on my ankle, while on-duty and I never know it's there.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Bsms, many don't mind the Bersa. I have seen good ones and I have seen bad ones. Like the Kel-tec, they can be unreliable in their quality control. I wouldn't carry it without having a gunsmith go over it. Like I said with info added to my first post, if my Sgt had been shot with a gun that had not jammed on shot #3, he may not have survived. That gun was a Bersa.

I am a quality snob, for the most part. My guns are , mostly, top quality and pretty much customized for me.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

For anyone interested in pocket guns, I recommend some time here:

Mouseguns.Com

For quick comparisons, see here:

http://www.mouseguns.com/PocketAutoComparison.pdf


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

I own more hunting rifles than handguns but we have a couple for personal safety, I spend many nights alone in the house and they are handy for putting an animal down if need be. I prefer a revolver for a handgun, just a personal preference. I have both Rugers and Smith & Wessons of varying calibers and like both. My dad does some gunsmithing on the side and has been a lifelong gun collector and hunter. With him knowing my preferences he suggested some brands/models for me. 

Like others have mentioned, I suggest shooting different models and get what feels good to you.


----------



## aldebono (Mar 15, 2012)

bsms said:


> I'm a guy, but I'll give my thoughts:
> 
> If you can go to a shooting range, they sometimes have guns for rent. Shooting a handgun well depends a LOT on how well it fits your hand, and you can't know that without trying one out.
> 
> ...


That LCR is a HAND CANNON! It is the perfect size to carry, but not fun to shoot. I would call myself an advanced novice and I didn't like shooting this gun. 

General rule, heavier the gun and the longer the barrel the less recoil. 

Go to a range or get knowledgeable friends with guns. Go out and shoot multiple times until you have a preference for what you like. I recommend doing the pistol competitions like IDPA to get you completely comfortable with your gun and high stress situations. Joining competitions will also give you access to people who have lots of guns and generally would love to show them off and let you shoot them!

Last note. Do not carry a .22. Get something with some stopping power, and I mean hollow point 9mm and higher. 

If anyone wants information about pistol shooting competitions, please feel free to PM me. They are a LOT of fun and absolutely priceless as you gain muscle memory when using your gun. 

Angela


----------



## mvinotime (Mar 5, 2010)

I know there are so many choices!  I am strictly a revolver girl thru and thru. I have a S&W 686 I ADORE but being a K frame it is a bit large and heavy for carry which I do daily. As a carry gun I have a S&W 637 Airweight. I love it! So easy to conceal and so lightweight but I agree with the previous poster who said you need to be aware that they do in fact have some recoil to them and you need get used to that. It is for sure a personal thing with guns but going in and trying them hands on is truly the very best way to know what is the best fit for you.


----------



## mtngrl7500 (May 29, 2011)

I'm currently looking for a handgun myself. I have no idea what brand or whatever it is, but I keep a 9mm in my car. It's one of my husband's guns that I really like to shoot and he let me keep it for myself since I know how to handle it well. I like it, but it's big and heavy. There is no way I would carry it in a purse. We've been talking recently about getting concealed carry licenses and I want something lighter that won't weigh my purse down but is a "big girl" gun, as I call it. I've been looking at different handguns, seeing what feels right in my hand, and I have just fallen in love with the Sig Sauer P938 Rosewood. For me, it's just the right weight...it's light enough that it doesn't weigh you down yet you feel like you have something in your hand. The size of it also matches me perfect. The grip of it is like it was special made to fit my hand. I haven't shot it yet, finding a range and shooting is the next step, but I've heard good things.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

A lot to like in an airweight 38 revolver, Lots of em out there. Taurus has some issues with autos, but their model 85 light weight snub noses are good also.
I used to teach womens pistol shooting, LEO's, security and armed civilians. The bigest problem is most of the gear guns and training are focused on men. News flash, but women are different. Their hand, arms, chest, hips, attire, and brains are different. All of that comes into play. Many of the tactical Tim GI joe wannabe gun nuts dont get that. I see women all the time totally jacked up by wrong teachings.
Rule number one, gun should be physically attached to your body, or locked up PERIOD. no purses, stashed in car, no left on nightstand. If you want a nightstand gun get a instant access handgun safe. Can do the same for a car.
Dont skimp on holster, if the holster lists a long lists of guns it fits, It's a piece of crap. Get one that is specifically made for that particular gun. Plan on at least $50 for kydex, or a decent leather. Also you need a gun belt, yes a real belt designed to carry a gun. Walmart does not sell these. You can get nice looking belts, they dont have to be huge. I have dress belts that have an internal stiffners that work well. A decent belt and a decent holster makes all the difference in the world. You will need to adjust your wardrobe to carry, something many women dont want to do. But it is what it is. 
Concealed carry guns tend to be hard to shoot, and recoil. Many women think small is easy, or less intimidating. WRONG. Bigger the gun, the easier it is to shoot, and the less it will kick. Recoil tends to be a function of the size of the bullet and gun. I wouldnt consider anything other than 9mm or 38 spc. Both are fine rounds, on the lower recoil end of effective rounds, and lots of choices in gun models. If I was taking you shopping I would buy two guns. A Taurus model 94 with a 4" barrel in .22 and a taurus model 85 lightweight in 38 special. Id teach you to shoot on the .22, with zero recoil and dirt cheap ammo, and you use that as a target/fun gun. The model 85 is smaller, lighter and bigger ammo and will kick more but it works exactly the same way and has the same feel. If your budget was higher Id do the same thing but with Smith and Wesson Products. A J frame 38 snubby and a model 617 .22 kit gun.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

My handle, gunslinger, comes from several years of working behind a gun counter.....slinging guns across the counter.....or gunslinger. I can't say I've fired every pistol our store carried (500)+ but I have fired many of them. That in itself doesn't make me an expert but I do have a lot of experience with the products although I'm no longer in the retail business.

I own a few pistols, carry a .44 mag when riding the trails, love the 1911 and shoot it frequently and keep an NAA .22 mag in my pocket almost all the time. My Ruger single six has tens of thousands of rounds through it and for a beginner learning to shoot it's a good one to start with but hardly a concealed carry solution.

I've own a taurus 85 Titanium and have had it for close to ten years. It's a good firearm for the price. Keep in mind if you find yourself unfortunate enough to have to use the pistol it could very likely be held as evidence and possibly never returned.

I also recommend the Smith and Wesson J frame air weight and the body guard, for price, weight, and power. 

One thing that Joe mentioned that I'd like to expand on, women and hand strength.

Generally, the smaller the auto loading pistol, the stiffer the slide spring and the harder the slide is to operate thus requiring a strong grip. It's very easy to get a small pistol pointed the wrong direction, and as the slide is stiff, people without enough grip will turn the pistol to the side rather than gripping the slide from the rear to operate the action.

A friend put a bullet through his hand working the slide in such a manner.

If you're not familiar with firearms.....and.....you don't intend to practice frequently enough to stay familiar with the firearm, a small revolver is a better choice IMO. No magazine to load, no slide to operate, no safety to release. Autoloaders are more complex from an operational standpoint.

Revolvers are easier to load and unload for those with smaller or weaker hands. In many cases of an accidental discharge, a person is loading or unloading the firearm. What ever you choose, you MUST be able to load and unload safely. 

Go hammerless, and keep that 12 pound trigger pull...it's not a target trigger, but when things go bump in the night the last thing you want is an accidental discharge.....you want to make sure when you pull the trigger you meant for the firearm to fire......ignore the guy that tells you your piece needs a trigger job, light triggers are for the range, or, for the expert.

So, to summarize.....what ever you decide to buy, make sure you understand how to handle the firearm safely.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Weight and guns: All other things being equal, twice the weight means half the recoil. There is more to taming recoil that weight, but weight is a big factor.

But weight makes it more awkward to carry around, and comes with size that makes it harder to conceal. If size & weight don't matter, then a full size semi-auto or a S&W 686+ are hard to beat. In that situation, I like carrying a Ruger Blackhawk - 46 oz and a plow-shaped handle that makes it fun to shoot.

But for concealed carry, concealed is pretty important. In cold weather, concealing under a coat is great. Most anything conceals under a loose coat. In Arizona, in the summer, a coat makes people suspicious. Something about that 110 deg heat...

Also, stores have the right to post no guns allowed. Tucson has a lot of them. In most states, if you don't see the sign, all they can do is tell you to leave, although you need to know the law for YOUR state. However, if someone panics & calls the cops, you could be shot exiting Costco. If you decide to carry, you will need to think about how to deal with cops who stop you. The law varies from state to state, and cops vary from cop to cop.

Most of the people I know who carry concealed started with a full sized gun, switched to a smaller gun, and then either switched to something even smaller or quit carrying. My ex-Marine Infantry son-in-law first carried a 44 magnum, and now is down to a 22 for daily carry.

How you balance those concerns is up to you. My SIL carries a small 22 everywhere, and carries something bigger if it is night or a riskier part of town. I carry my 23 oz S&W at night, but tend to carry a small thing of mace or nothing during the day. That is why I am considering buying a little 22. You can control and comfortably shoot a 22 that weighs 11-12 oz and fits easily inside your pocket, and a 22 is a lot more dangerous to the bad guy than a small container of mace.

I believe being able to shoot well with a gun is more important than caliber. I used to own a Ruger Alaskan - a 44 Mag with a 2.5 inch barrel. With enough concentration, I could shoot very well with it...but if I didn't concentrate enough, I'd flinch like crazy and miss. There is a reason I used to own it...

If I could only own one gun, it would be a 22. I can afford to shoot 3-4,000+ rounds of 22 each year. With factory 357 ammo, that would cost me $1200-1500+. If you can afford 2 guns, then something more powerful than a 22 is great. Modern 380 ammo comes pretty close to the FBI standard for power. If you can carry and shoot something bigger, such as a 9mm or 38 special on up, great!

But here in southern Arizona, I don't know anyone who carries a gun daily where the gun weighs over 1 lb. I know there ARE people, but I don't know any. Food for thought.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

Yep, the smaller the more likely to carry it.

Thus my NAA....it's about the size of a pocket knife and when in my pocket nobody but me know I've got it.

I carried a full size 1911 for several years.....it was never a comfortable pistol to carry concealed for me.


----------



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

Glock 9mm, got it for Mother's Day. :lol: I have a Browning 22 and it is a great gun for practice shooting. It is a girly gun but the Glock is actually lighter to carry.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

I like my pink, Hello Kitty assault rifle best. It even comes with a hand crocheted shoulder-stock muffler. Yea! 

It doesn't conceal well, but, what the hey!


----------



## Nightside (Nov 11, 2012)

In the military we used the P229 Sig Sauer and when I.can save up for it, I'll buy it again. They have some kick but I was comfortable using it and just the look of it was deterring enough. I'm a woman, by the way. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Taffy Clayton said:


> I like my pink, Hello Kitty assault rifle best. It even comes with a hand crocheted shoulder-stock muffler. Yea!
> 
> It doesn't conceal well, but, what the hey!



Well, heck girl, you need a matching kel tec mini pistol!!!


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Allison Finch said:


> Well, heck girl, you need a matching kel tec mini pistol!!!


 

*That is the exact one I asked Santa for.:wink:*


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

I enjoy target practice w rifles very much, love it. But, I dislike most pistols. 

I limit my personal pistols to single action revolvers - only. They have a _built in_ safety - i.e., it will _not _fire w/o cocking action. A good brand (e.g., colt) has been drop tested_ to death_....so, you can "trust" it will _not_ fire unless you "want it too". And, it does not have a clip, obviousely - so loaded, it will fire just as well today as it will 10 years from now. And, it is highly, highly unlikely it will ever "jam".

A snub nose is less "bulk" easier to carry, but is is also _far_ less accurate, so not much target practice "enjoyment" value...not to mention "confidence beyond 10 ft" value. I agree w ^^ above concerning practicing at a range. Pistols can be "tricky" when it comes to accurate aim at different distances.


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

Alison and taffy...all I can say is, OMG, you two! I can see it now, whilst under attack, "okay, big guy, say hello to kitty!". Stylizing w a sense of humor...hmmmm...o-k-a-y. 
I like "conventional", and don't like engraving so fantastic one is afraid to shoot it b/c it might get a speck of dirt on it. Boring is fine w me.


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.

Pull out a Pink Gun and you may get to run away while the attacker falls to the ground laughing so hard :lol::lol:

.


----------



## LadyDreamer (Jan 25, 2008)

Someone mentioned Taurus. This is a brand that I will never own another. We have owned several of varying calibres and styles and over 75% of them had to be sent back to the factory for a production error, or some other fault. The millennium pro .45 I had was cute, fit me perfectly, and was well priced. I would have had better luck hitting what I was aiming at if I threw the thing. From the intense bad reviews and agreement I got from most of the vendors at the last gun show, I know I am not alone. I am a fairly good shot, and was practically raised on a .45 and .44. I know how to handle them. But dang. No one I met could shoot it, or fix it. 

Taurus customer service and response time is TOP NOTCH though.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

For me, I prefer a semi-automatic. Not only because they carry more rounds, but because they generally have less recoil than a revolver of the same caliber. My Brother carries a Glock model 27 and I carry a Taurus ProCarry 24/7 (mine is an older model of the one in the link, but still the same basic gun). Both are .40 caliber. Personally, I want something with some serious knockdown power so I have to use less rounds to do more damage.

ETA: I guess I had good luck with Taurus. I've sent several thousand rounds through mine over the last few years and the only time I miss is when my aim is off.

I know a lot of people carry .9mm guns and really like them, but a cop friend of mine had a very bad experience that made me question the power of the .9mm. He had a woman try to run him down in a parking lot. He fired 6 rounds at the windshield of the car before a single bullet penetrated to strike the woman...6 rounds! For that exact reason, I won't carry the smaller caliber guns. I like my .40 and likely won't ever go smaller. I feel comforted by the idea that a hollow point round from my gun will leave a fist sized exit wound or bigger. Bigger wound = more bleeding = less time and strength they have to continue trying to attack you.

Oh, and you might think that a bigger caliber gun would be too big for an average sized woman. I am 5'5 and weigh about 130 lbs and my gun fits me perfectly. Granted, the one that I have is a little too big for easy concealment, but that's the price I pay to have 12-15 rounds at my disposal in a single clip. 30 rounds if I carry a spare.

Anyway, get in touch with your local chapter of the NRA. They can direct you to good firearms instructors. If they can't help you, talk to your local law enforcement. There may be a deputy/officer who can teach you the things you need to know. One thing that I believe everyone who carries a gun should study is weapons retention. Basically, that teaches you how to keep someone from taking your gun away from you.


----------



## aldebono (Mar 15, 2012)

I ususally shoot my Glock 19, but I shot one of my dads 1911, not sure what manufacturer, and the gun got the name "Sweetness". 

I love my glock, but the trigger is different from a lot of guns. It doesn't have the "spongy" trigger like the Smith and Wesson M&P.


----------



## littrella (Aug 28, 2010)

With me starting to do more & longer trail rides, plus the fact that we've had a mountain lion sighted around the barn we ride at...Hubby picked out a 380 acp that he plans on getting me for my b-day. He does hydro-graphics so he'll make it pink camo for me. yes, I'm spoiled like that!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

aldebono said:


> I ususally shoot my Glock 19, but I shot one of my dads 1911, not sure what manufacturer, and the gun got the name "Sweetness".


 
That would be a Colt. Another good and reliable brand.


----------



## aldebono (Mar 15, 2012)

It could have been a Colt, but there are many different makers of 1911. I will find out this week. I am sure he will have more gun stuff to show me.


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

I'm really not a chauvinist, but I have to fess up - when I read the title of the thread my first reaction was *NO!*


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

So I have tried to find some training with in a 30 mile radius and nothing comes up on the internet. I am in a town of about 180K. I would have thought it would be easier. One of the ghun shops does have an indoor range but they do not let you shoot anything but what you already own. They are worried about liability because they said that someone went to a gun shop and commited suicide. Hmm guess that saves on going and buying a gun. I also did not get a warm fuzzy from that shop because when I said I was looking and not going to purchase today he didn't have time for me. He was also all about why he was the best and why I shouldn't go elsewhere. It was very annoying. I do think that I will mainly keep the gun at home and not have it for day to day but would have it when traveling with the horse and trailer. With all the info that the posts have supplied you can see why it is confusing and every one has a different opinion.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Wow, that's too bad that your options are like that up there. I guess that also shows the difference in cultures surrounding guns though. Around here, you'll find some sort of gun shop in almost every town with a population of more than 50K. There are dozens of gun shops in Amarillo, where I used to live, and it's about the same size as your city and there was at least one that had an indoor range where they would let you test guns before purchase. Every store I've ever been in, the guys will nearly fall over themselves trying to help you, even if you tell them you're just looking.

The worst part about buying a gun, especially for the first time, is that you never really know what you'll like until you've fired several different types. Do you have any friends that have guns that might be willing to take you out shooting somewhere? That's how I got started, shooting my Dad's and Brother's guns.


----------



## strawberry paint (Jul 5, 2012)

You guys neighboring down south of us are lucky to get permits to carry concealed weapons. If canada made it a law that we could carry concealed weapons...I would go for it.
We live in a country where it is common to get notices in our papers about crinimals who've done their time in jail and now they want to live in 'your' community. Yet, in many ways, they're still dangerous to the society. What would I give..to have something to defend myself and my family with.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

FWIW, I hate gun shops. I'm sure there is a good one somewhere, but I haven't come across any yet.

You could also try asking the NRA. I'm not exactly a huge fan of the NRA, but they might be able to steer you to some good training.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Churumbeque, you could come on down to Missouri and I will let you try out my Hello Kitty weapon.

Heck down here in semi rural Missouri you could just walk down the street and ask if you could try out all the neighbors handguns, they would say sure and you would get quite the variety. Stay away from the meth-labs though, they don't share their weapons too readily.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

thats why I teach women to operate a slide completely different than I would a man, For a women I teach her to turn her weak side down range, grab the top of the slide with her left hand on top tight to her body. Then push on the grip with the strong hand. Holding and bracing the slide stationary with the weak hand.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

littrella said:


> With me starting to do more & longer trail rides, plus the fact that we've had a mountain lion sighted around the barn we ride at...Hubby picked out a 380 acp that he plans on getting me for my b-day. He does hydro-graphics so he'll make it pink camo for me. yes, I'm spoiled like that!


I'm not sure where you're riding, and a .380 is better than nothing....but I saw a bear dang near as big as my horse......and realized....I didn't have enough gun. The .38 is in the safe and the .44 is on my hip when we ride in the mountains.


----------



## clippityclop (Jul 12, 2012)

churumbeque said:


> I have been hand gun shopping and each place has a different selection but no one really has several I want to hold and compare. I want something user friendly, easy to conceal if needed, meduim price range and comfortable. What do you women use.
> I am single, do not carry a purse, afraid I won't remember which vehicle I left it in. My sister has a sig sauer 380 (which I haven't found locally yet)
> the salesman is suggesting a bersa 380


Well I am not new to guns - but no expert either - in other words, I haven't shot them all my life - but have done some target practice with family and friends from time to time over the years and over just a year ago, got my CHL.

I have a Walther PK 380 with a poly grip (the all steel ones were just too heavy for me). I went down to the gun store here and touched and handled everything in the gun case (it took a LONG time to go thru all of the guns). Mine is not shiny or beautiful, but the grip fits MY hand, is light, fits in my purse, and I can shoot it with deadly accuracy up to about 40 feet - and that's about all you'd need for personal protection.

My hubby has tried to get me to carry a ruger and some others, but there is just something about mine that I like. It's like a pair of jeans - what looks good on someone else might not be such a great fit for you - it is all about personal preference and confidence. I say try out everything until something just feels right. :wink:


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Clippity, you made me think of something else .

When buying for protection, accuracy over long distances isn't really necessary. It's _better_ if you can hit what you aim at 50 feet away, but most shootings occur within 7 feet. If you think about it, that's about 4 feet beyond the end of your gun.


----------



## littrella (Aug 28, 2010)

gunslinger said:


> I'm not sure where you're riding, and a .380 is better than nothing....but I saw a bear dang near as big as my horse......and realized....I didn't have enough gun. The .38 is in the safe and the .44 is on my hip when we ride in the mountains.


 
We don't have bears around here (at least we better not!) Over the last few years, there have been 3 or so sightings of mountain lions a year but they are generaly not in this area. I told him at least if someone were to hear shots, they'd know where to start looking for me


----------



## clippityclop (Jul 12, 2012)

smrobs said:


> Clippity, you made me think of something else .
> 
> When buying for protection, accuracy over long distances isn't really necessary. It's _better_ if you can hit what you aim at 50 feet away, but most shootings occur within 7 feet. If you think about it, that's about 4 feet beyond the end of your gun.


That is exactly the way I look at it! Chances are it would be used at point blank range so that's what it's all about to begin with.

My biggest thing was finding something I was confident with. The mechanics are a little different between models and me having no experience with handguns (only rifles - no way you can conceal those..LOL) and concealed carry, I went on the hunt for something that wasn't too small and felt right - LOL - such a typical female opinion...hahaha!:lol::lol:


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

clippityclop said:


> I went on the hunt for something that wasn't too small and felt right - LOL - such a typical female opinion...hahaha!:lol::lol:


 
:rofl:


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

clippityclop said:


> ...I went on the hunt for something that wasn't too small and felt right - LOL - such a typical female opinion...hahaha!:lol::lol:


I believe you are looking for the "Momma Bear Pistol". You'll find it after you try the "Pappa Bear" and the "Baby Bear" pistols...:wink:

Sounds like your best bet would be to go to a gun show and handle a hundred different guns over an hour or two. Most of the gun show people seem less grouchy than the average gun store...maybe because their competition is a 30 second walk away...


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

Or the gun range.....I've never told someone no that wanted to try one of mine.


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

I like revolvers. They don't jam like some of the other hand guns with clips and are easy to conceal. I use a 38 ultra light as my main conceal and a NA mini-revolver (22LR - 5 rounds) as 2ndary back up and if I'm wearing an outfit that just does not conceal the larger ultra light.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

Thats kinda funny, as the only modern handguns that use clips are revolvers. The last autoloader I am aware of that used them were 1896 Mausers. Revolvers loaded with our without moonclips do have the advantage of working through a jacket pocket. IE one hand on your car keys, one hand on the revolver inside your jacket pocket, no visible weapon to cause problems, Is the guy in the parking lot just spare changing or a threat.

Ok time for some education ,
This is a clip IE a moonclip, on the right a mauser with clips, used to load an integral magazine, Huge difference between a clip and a magazine, A clip is just that, a metal clip that holds bullets in a set, A MAGAZINE is a feeding device used to hold rounds and feed them one at a time into the guns chamber.


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

Okay smarty - mags that jam. I was just going by what everyone around here calls them. My point still stands.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

then everyone would be wrong, and we can dispense with the profanity laced name calling.
This websight is about learning. Sorry if that offends you. Lots of terminology errors about horses people point out everyday. SOrta like the difference between horse shoes and hoof boots, two different items.


----------



## Fort fireman (Mar 5, 2011)

I've only shot one a couple times but a buddy of mine carries one as a back up. it's a small Kel-tek 380. He added a clip to it. he carries it in his bulletproof vest front pocket under his uniform shirt and off duty he just clips it to his pocket. i looks like a pocket knife with the pocket clips. Wouldn't even know its a gun and not just a kinfe that everyone else carries around here. 
I love my sig sauer but they are pricey. My dads off duty gun was a sig 380. i believe it was the 232 but not sure. Is service gun was the 226 which is a GREAT gun.
My wifes duty gun is a glock 40 cal. i believe the 22 or 32 can't remember. I like the glocks but prefer the sig sauer. They just feel better to me. 

A good option is always a good old 38 s&w. No jams and easy to operate.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

I have messed around with the keltec 380, kinda low budget and not super durable, but they do work and are reliable, and will hold up nicely to the ocassional practice sessions. The side belt clip makes for handy front pocket carry. all in all good to have guns.
226 is a terrible gun for most women. Its shortcomings were the source of most of my female students problems. Most of whom had to qualify with one, and there inability to do so combined with male geared instruction was why they came to see me. Sigs best features are its ability to win government contracts. Now I am not talking the whole line, they make good stuff, its just the double stack service pistols dont fit women well.
Sig 226 as a large square grip that doesnt fit smaller hands. It also has a long back strap to trigger span. BAsically smaller hands and shorter fingers have a harder time reaching the trigger, on over extended trigger finger causes lots of trigger torque and lots of low and left bullet holes. Another drawback and why you dont see them much in action type pistol competitions is the high bore axis. IE the gun recoil flips up instead of straight back, making follow up shots difficult and slower. This tendency also causes it to be suseptable to limpwristing. While this almost never happens with male shooters, women need to learn propper grip to avoid it. Ever bounce a basketball on soft ground ? it doesnt bounce up. Autoloading pistols can do this when not firmly held, the slide doenst come forward and the gun fails to eject or feed. IE jams. The lighter the gun or the more muzzel flip it has, the more likely this is gonna be a problem. One of the reasons Glocks are so popular with women and competition shooters. The hand is very high so most of the recoil is straight back.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Clips vs Magazines is an argument for hardcore gun fans. I've received lectures on the error of calling a 45 colt cartridge a "45 Long Colt". I figure I can get anal about that sometime after I figure out a way to convince the media that an odd looking gun isn't an assault weapon, and that a gun with more than one bullet (or cartridge, if you want another argument) is an "automatic". Until then, I figure anyone who supports private ownership of guns can call things anything they darn well please.

That's the sort of thing that makes me hate gun shops. When I bought my 5-shot J-frame S&W, the guy selling it felt some overwhelming need to lecture me on how REAL MEN carry a 17 round Glock and at least 2 clips - er, magazines - every time they go to the john, in case a ninja jumps out of the shower. Once the paperwork was done and I had possession of the gun, I told him real men don't need 17 rounds to put one on target...:evil:


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.

I like the Sig 226, but opted for the Sig 229 because of the size, I do like the fact they can take the +p+ ammo for true self defense :wink:

Both are for large hands, but I agree neither is a great target pistol, of course either is better than my Ruger P89 :lol:

.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Heck I have been corrected for calling a firearm a gun.
I was told, that what a man has between his legs is a gun and a firearm is a weapon.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Odd. I've never called anything between my legs a gun. Now I understand why folks get worried about having guns confiscated!


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

I don't use the word weapon because the firearms I own have never been used that way.

It's a term the liberal media uses to describe firearms and I see it as a negative.

Gun is another word the liberals like to use.

This is my rifle
This is my gun
This is for fighting
This is for fun!


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

gunslinger said:


> This is my rifle
> This is my gun
> This is for fighting
> This is for fun!


This is also what the person told me.
I have no idea what his political persuasion was, but he was in the military.


----------

